# Tarifs périscolaires



## NounouAngel (15 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis agréer depuis 1 an, j’ai eu en accueil un contrat sur les deux place de mon agrément. 

Cette enfant s’en va, déménagement assez loin. 

J’ai trouver un nouveau contrat pour ma place tout âge, et il me reste une place à partir de 2 ans impossible à remplir. 

J’ai donc peut-être trouvé, un contrat périscolaire ce qui permet à minima de l’amortir puisque je ne trouve pas de temp plein sur cette tranche d’âge.

Je ne connais pas encore les horaires mais de sûr ce serait pour les mercredis et les vacances scolaires.

Quels tarifs proposés vous pour ce type de contrat ? 

Merci.


----------



## kikine (16 Juillet 2022)

je n'accepte pas ce genre de contrat
des contrats pour des enfants de + 2 ans il y en a 
de plus quel âge a l'enfant sur la place tout âge? car si vous prenez le péri vous pourriez être bloquée jusqu'aux 6 ans de l'enfant avec une place a temps plein pour un salaire de misère..


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

Vous pouvez aussi demander au conseil départemental de lever la restriction d'âge sur votre agrément. Ce sera plus simple et cela vous permettra d'être plus libre si une demande se fait pour un enfant de 12-18 mois


----------



## NounouAngel (22 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, la petite sur ma place tout âge aura 1 an en septembre. 

Et pour la restriction d’âge on me l’enlèvera pas car j’ai moi même un bébé de 5 mois. Donc c’est clairement non venant de la puéricultrice. 

J’habite en campagne pas un magasin avant 15km alentour.

Donc ici les enfants de deux ans on déjà une assistante maternelle depuis bébé. 

De toute manière finalement ce contrat ne se fera pas.

Merci quand même pour vos réponse.


----------

